# monitor do not wake up

## tomas.pulai

i have set monitor power off after 30 min in control center (kde).

Problem is that sometimes i can not wake up monitor by mouse move.

I mus power off and power on monitor by hand (by on-off button)

why ? what is a solution???

----------

## Abraxas

Are you sure that it isn't hard locking?  See if CAPSLOCK works when it gets in that state.  I had that issue at one time and it was a hard lock.

----------

## tomas.pulai

caps lock works fine

 *Abraxas wrote:*   

> Are you sure that it isn't hard locking?  See if CAPSLOCK works when it gets in that state.  I had that issue at one time and it was a hard lock.

 

----------

## djdunn

next time it happens try ctrl + alt + backspace

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Does a key press bring it back to life?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## tomas.pulai

no ...key do not works...i can see that caps lock and num loks works..but do not wake up my monitor

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Does a key press bring it back to life?
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post the result of emerge --info.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## tomas.pulai

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Please post the result of emerge --info.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

```
coolio coolio # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.2 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6420_@_2.13GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Dec 2008 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub http://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm arts bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cli cracklib curl dbus doc dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif graphviz gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick imlib isdnlog java jbig jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility lcms libwww lm_sensors mad matroska mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis wxwindows x264 x86 xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Add evdev to your INPUT_DEVICES line in your /etc/make.conf file thusly:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"
```

Once that is done, enter emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers). This should draw in xf86-input-evdev. If it doesn't, emerge -av xf86-input-evdev, and retry the emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) command.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## tomas.pulai

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Add evdev to your INPUT_DEVICES line in your /etc/make.conf file thusly:
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"
> ```
> ...

 

still same problem  :Sad: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Something else I happened across:

```
-march=nocona
```

applies ONLY to amd64. Under x86 (i686), you would use

```
-march=prescott
```

at least with gcc-4.2.3. It also seems to work with gcc-4.3.2. This may or may not be the cause of your problem, but it's definitely not correct.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## tomas.pulai

i have gcc 4.1.2 why you think i would use gcc-4.2.3??

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Something else I happened across:
> 
> ```
> -march=nocona
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## tomas.pulai

 *tomas.pulai wrote:*   

> i am not sure that understand. I have gcc 4.1.2. So i would change to march=prescott?? Or just if i upgrade to gcc 4.2.3??
> 
>  *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   Something else I happened across:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## krisse

Not that this is a solution, but maybe you can at least get your screen back without rebooting or some such.  :Smile: 

I've sometimes seen a similar behaviour here, and in most cases the screen has come back alive when ctrl+alt+f[1-6]:ing to a tty (and then ctrl+alt+f7 back to X). 

When this has occurred, someone had always been logged into KDE(4.2).

----------

## pappy_mcfae

The point is, nocona is for 64 bit, prescott is for 32. That also applies to gcc-4.1.2 as well. For further proof, look at this document, and this one. Note that *this* document is for gcc-4.1.2.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## tomas.pulai

just one more (maybe stupied) question. What if my processor is 64 bit, but i use 32 bit system?? *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> The point is, nocona is for 64 bit, prescott is for 32. That also applies to gcc-4.1.2 as well. For further proof, look at this document, and this one. Note that *this* document is for gcc-4.1.2.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

No benefit whatsoever. You have to be running 64 bit to get true 64 bit. It's not bad to run a 64 bit processor as 32 bit. That's wasteful, but not bad. You don't get the use of the full 64 bit registers, and so on. I just wonder why you didn't go with 64 bit right off the bat. It allows you to use all the memory you have over 2 gigs without having to do digital gymnastics to make the "magic" happen. 

But that's neither here nor there. 

At this point, you have chosen to run as 32 bit. I'm saying if you are going to do that, then you need to set your CFLAGS to use the proper 32 bit -march, which is prescott, in your particular case. Without that in your CFLAGS settings, the output of your compiler is questionable. 

I recommend that you make that change, and follow that with emerge -aev system && emerge -aev world. Then see if your issue persists. Until that is done, the stability of your entire system will be in question.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## tomas.pulai

i corect make.conf and run emerge -aev system

and then  emerge -aev world, where i get

```

lrmi.c: In function ‘set_regs’:

lrmi.c:305: error: ‘IF_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c:305: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

lrmi.c:305: error: for each function it appears in.)

lrmi.c:305: error: ‘IOPL_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c: In function ‘run_vm86’:

lrmi.c:784: error: ‘VIF_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c:784: error: ‘TF_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c: In function ‘LRMI_int’:

lrmi.c:873: error: ‘IF_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c:873: error: ‘IOPL_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [lrmi.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/get-edid.Tpo .deps/get-edid.Po

mv -f .deps/parse-edid.Tpo .deps/parse-edid.Po

 *

 * ERROR: x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2550:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  595:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  629:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1, Log file:

```

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> No benefit whatsoever. You have to be running 64 bit to get true 64 bit. It's not bad to run a 64 bit processor as 32 bit. That's wasteful, but not bad. You don't get the use of the full 64 bit registers, and so on. I just wonder why you didn't go with 64 bit right off the bat. It allows you to use all the memory you have over 2 gigs without having to do digital gymnastics to make the "magic" happen. 
> 
> But that's neither here nor there. 
> 
> At this point, you have chosen to run as 32 bit. I'm saying if you are going to do that, then you need to set your CFLAGS to use the proper 32 bit -march, which is prescott, in your particular case. Without that in your CFLAGS settings, the output of your compiler is questionable. 
> ...

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did it make it through emerge -aev system? 

You probably don't have the kernel set up properly for EDID. You need to fix that. You'll find that setting under:

```
Graphics support-->

   [*] Support for frame buffer devices

      [*] Enable firmware EDID
```

Once you do that, then read-edid should compile. EDID allows your computer to poll its monitor to find out its functional capabilities. It's important to have, especially if you have a wide screen monitor, or a monitor with a resolution outside the "norm".

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## tomas.pulai

i had and i still have properly EDID enabled  :Smile:  ...

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Did it make it through emerge -aev system? 
> 
> You probably don't have the kernel set up properly for EDID. You need to fix that. You'll find that setting under:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Then upgrade to the latest and greatest version of read-edid. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

